# Which beer do you prefer



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Natural Ice here.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Natural Ice here.


 someone is drinking on a budget.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Bud and bud light here


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

MOLSON.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Heineken


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

home town blue


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

stella


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

heineken and heineken dark


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

corona


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

keiths


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Heineken


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Yengling


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

OE


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Party beer is Keystone Light, but I like drinkin Corona. And I hate when people say "Thats so commercial, Corona is not even that good! There are so many other beers that arent as 'popular' but are better." Because they are wrong. I've tried 'em all, and they suck, I don't drink Corona because its 'popular' I drink it because its damn fine.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah, Corona's good dude. My fave is Moosehead though, even though it's canadian, probably an american invented it


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

OK heres another question. Do you think Smirnof is p*ssy beer? It tastes to good. Doesn't that cruch the concept of the original taste of beer?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> OK heres another question. Do you think Smirnof is p*ssy beer? It tastes to good. Doesn't that cruch the concept of the original taste of beer?


 Smirnof Ice or triple black? Yes, lol... 
They are fruity drinks for fruity people. like girls. 
haha, just messin with ya


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

st. paulie girl
hieneken
sam lite
bud ice
coor light

in that order (although coors light i prefer for binge drinking over the other four)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Rolling rock


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

LaZy said:


> OE


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

molson canadian
bavaria(sp)
corona
coors


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Whos ever tried the Irish red killians stuff. Is it worth trying?


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

not much of a beer drinker, but if i hadta choose....Hefeweizen :beer:


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Guinness baby! Is there any other?


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

Denver said:


> Guiness baby! Is there any other?


 never tried that, but what the hell is that thing inside the bottle making a clinky sound?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

SkardeeKat said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Guiness baby! Is there any other?
> ...


It is called a rocket 'widget' (sp). I don't specifically know what it does, other than the fact that it makes it so Guinness can be drank out of the bottle. As far as I know, it previously only could be had from the tap. Brilliant! Those commercials were for the new concoction that allowed it to be drank from the bottle.

well I looked it up: 
http://www.wired.com/news/culture/0%2C1284%2C49020%2C00.html


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Bud


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

any of you "men" a 2 beer queer :laugh:

beer really aint for me, i like liquor


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

kokanee


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bud light for my Fat Ass.
Also, Patron, Jd Green Label and crown Royal!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

killians, of course.

next in running would be newcastle for sure


----------



## El Escarabajo (Feb 3, 2004)

belgian beer rules!!!
















Palm
Duvel
Maes pils
Jupiler
Stella
Leffe
Hoegaerde
...


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

Bud Light
Corona
any Kind of Barleywine Beers

Never tried Guiness but have wanted to for a long time.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As far as standard "Pilsner" beer goes: Alfa, Hertog Jan, Gulpener and Jupiler.

For specials, I really dig Belgian beers like Duvel, Dentegems, Wiekse Witte, but also German beers (Paulaner) and Irish beers (Kilkennies (sp?)


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

tecknik said:


> Heineken


heineken is from holland... !! (where i live)















edit: i don't like beer...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Denver said:


> SkardeeKat said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 the widget carbonates the guiness when the the caon or bottle is opened, i belive it is a nitrogen capsule...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Natural Ice here.










Natty Ice tastes like it was made from fermented brocoli, but it offers the best cost-to-benefit ratio. Definitely a staple in any broke college student's dorm fridge.

I like Samuel Adams beers the best. Solid, full-flavored beer. I especially liked the White Ale seasonal brew they released this spring.

For bars, parties, and just plain getting F'ed-up drunk, I'll drink the cheap, pissy beers like Budweiser and Coors Light.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > OK heres another question. Do you think Smirnof is p*ssy beer? It tastes to good. Doesn't that cruch the concept of the original taste of beer?
> ...


 Ha! Those beer-substitutes never go over well. 
I remember the first time I ordered a Zima in a bar. The entire bar turned on me and was yelling things like "Hey, is that for your girlfriend?" and "Look, it's bitch beer!". I was lucky to slip out of the bar unharmed.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i am a heineken man like i said but dos equis dark on draft is the best on draft


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

This should be a pinned LOL. Xenon you haven't posted your preference yet.







I wanna know.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon is not as manly as he may seem - Xenon drinks Bud Light...


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Guinness


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

BLUE


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Heineken
Guiness
New Castle
Hefeweizen


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Heineken keg cans. Don't know why it seems to taste better than out of the bottle.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon is not as manly as he may seem - Xenon drinks Bud Light...


 with an umbrella and a straw!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon is not as manly as he may seem - Xenon drinks Bud Light...
> ...


 lol, yeah...









Yeah, besides being a "light" drinker, he's a cheap drinker as well - one Bud Light through a straw is enough for him to pass out cold...


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

For you guiness drinkers out there what does it taste like? That is a beer i've been wanting to try for a long time. But from what I hear either you like it or you hate it.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I AM CANADIAN BEER


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Fat Tire 
Negra Modelo
Full Sail
New Castle
Guiness


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

petes wicked ale hard to find here now though

samuel adams

guniess is good with vicodin :laugh:

and this beer brewed at a bar call nautical nut brown ale

for gettin hammered straight out i like what evers in the keg


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

What about Molsen? Xenon I am waiting? They said bug light and you aren't manley. LOL I g2g watch the crock hunter.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

MOLSON CANADIAN


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

This would be good pinned. Hey post back and give your thoughts on this being a pinned.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Amsterdam beer, Dutch Amber.....


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Any Boddington Ale fans?? Guiness is kinda like drinking a really cold sour milkshake, it's not bad if you like it. If for nothing else, Guinness should be canonized for it's participation in the "car bomb"


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> For you guiness drinkers out there what does it taste like?


First of all there are 2 kinds of guiness, regular and the extra stout. I prefer the regular because the extra stout can be really bitter (some people prefer it this way)

In order to enjoy guiness, it has to be REALLY COLD. There are a few bears out there I can handle semi-cold but guiness has to be extremely cold

The best way I can describe the taste is a really smooth dark coffee. It is especially good when you order it from the tap. It is probably the only beer out there where the bottle taste almost as good as the tap.

Buy a six pack and if you don't like it you can always mail me the remaining 5


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Kory said:


> Rolling rock










It's Delicious!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> The best way I can describe the taste is a really smooth dark coffee.












anyone make their own beer? id like to give it a try.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

My favorite beer is...COLD BEER!!!!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Old Style!!!







can't beat $40 kegs, haha jk that stuff tastes like piss, im a shiner bock drinker


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Beer is for sissies.

Jim Beam baby!







The first one with scirosis of the liver wins!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Bud and bud light here


 SAME HERE!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

coors light or molson canadian


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Beer Experience:

Heinikens (sp?)
Budweiser
Bud Light

Now I don't bother with beer, drink Jagermeister only.

I piss Corona.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

OK this thread is going down the tube. LOL. Now what are your favoritie kind of liquer/burban/vodka/whiskey. Jack Daniels. You can't let the old no. 7 die.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Favorites:
1)Polar (local beer)
2)Solera (local beer)
3)Foster's
4)Coors Light


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well I can easily say this thread is dead now.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

guiness!!!


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

any beer, even near beer, poured over the breasts of a nubile virgin woman and then lapped up as needed.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Black on the rocks neat!


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Budweiser, american.


----------

